# Availability of Aircraft



## TR23 (7 Sep 2005)

It seems the the U.S. has reduced the number of some aircraft in certain squadrons, namely the CH-47 Chinooks, from 16 to 14, without removing any maintenance crews.  Apparently this was an effort to improve availability from 75% to 90%.  I have read that the Chinook is maintenance intensive, so perhaps it has lower availabilty, but it got me wondering what the figures were like for various Canadian aircraft, from the Hornet, to the Griffon, or even the much maligned SeaKing, or any other aircraft being used.  Would anybody care to comment?  If this material if OPSEC I apologize and understand that it cannot be discussed.

It would be interesting to know about the new Cormorants too.

TR23


----------



## Zoomie (8 Sep 2005)

TR23 said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to know about the new Cormorants too.



Shag serviceability is routinely 0-20% - there are 5 birds in Comox - on good days we see 2 on the flight line.  This does not reflect the servicing crews, IMP is doing a stellar job.  Most issues are still teething in nature and/or have to do with the much vaunted tail rotor.

Buffalo seviceability is all a factor of parts - DeHaviland hasn't existed in a while and the parts line is gathering dust right now. Our maintenance and servicing crews are excellent!  We can field 5 out of 6 Buffs at a time (if we could fly them all) - our real maintenance delays come about when we have a prop change or have to swap out an engine.  Such maintenance takes that bird out for 2-3 days minimum.


----------



## Scoobs (8 Sep 2005)

My personal opinion is that we could reduce the number of some a/c, such as Griffons, and achieve more serviceability.  Just look at the inspection a/c and the average time it takes to complete a 600 hour (periodic).  Not enough months in the year to do all at some Sqns.  1 Wing did decide to "retire" some a while back. Won't say how many.  I don't think that it is OPSEC, but I don't want to get in trouble in case it is.

Scoobs out...


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (8 Sep 2005)

I know here in 407 we have 4 birds. Maintenance is having trouble now because of a lack of people and now that we have new mods coming in. In one good day we can have 2 Auroras serviceable. There is always one in maintenance for its PER, so that leaves 3 for flight line. Sometimes parts can be a problem, supply doesn't have all the stuff we need, but I guess its like that everywhere. 
cheers


----------

